# "pit bulls" in Advertising



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought we had a thread on this, but since I can;t find it I wanted to start one. please ad anything you come across. I am always looking to support companies that support pit bull type dogs.

Here is a great thread of old pits in advertising * http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/43864-old-pit-bull-ads.html
*

This thread is more for current day ads, some are from print some are from TV commercials.

*Lowes:*

























*Petco.com:*









*AOL:*









*Woodland Series Dog Beds:*









*Kroger Grocery Store:*









*Blackberry:*









*Sketchers*









*Old Navy:*









*Milkbone:*









*Amazon Kindle*









*Ruff Wear Performance Dog Gear:*









*Hyundai:*









*Intervet Schering-Plough Animal Health:*









*MSN:*









*American Idol Crystal Bowersox (for her album, "Farmers Daughter):*









*Bi-Mart:*









*Molly Mutt: the Dog Bed Duvet Company: *









*Scotch (3M) Lint Removal Products:*









*Isaboo:*









*Lagunitas Brewing Company:*









*Doctors Foster & Smith Pet Supplies:*









PLEASE add whatever that was missed or what you run across, would love to see what others are out there supporting bully breeds!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I must spread the love before giving you rep again, but I love this thread. Great to see so many big names using this beloved breed in their advertisements.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I must spread the love before giving you rep again, but I love this thread. Great to see so many big names using this beloved breed in their advertisements.


haha thanks girl! and I could not agree more!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ive seen more but i will take pics this time when i do lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> ive seen more but i will take pics this time when i do lol


Get on it!  lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

*Target via the next "Food Network Star" *









*City Farmers*









*Pit Bull Energy Bars*









*Gold's Gym*









*Berkshire Money Management*









*Purina*









Science Diet









*Ocean Pacific (OP)*









*Milkbone*








*
Pet Gear*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

From Walmart, not sure of the company but a fun costume!


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

love this one lol


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

found this one


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Advertising Pet Apparel | Dog T's & Dog Hoodies | 1000s+ Designs - CafePress This site uses a pit as their model


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Target dog


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the pictures, they are amazing!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Crate and Barrel page 9 of their catalog features a rescue









Bert's bees lip balm newest model is also a rescue









Jeffers pet catalogue (cheap coats if u need winter gear)









Upcoming issue of Nashville paws magazine


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i just got that Jefferspet catalog on saturday and was gunna post it lol glad u beat me to it!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Palmer Candies!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

LOOOVE the show New Girl, ist stupidly funny but I like it even more now 

Go Zooey Deschanel and Glamour Magazine!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love that chick. 
She's my Tom Brady.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> LOOOVE the show New Girl, ist stupidly funny but I like it even more now
> 
> Go Zooey Deschanel and Glamour Magazine!


I love it too! Love how many advertisements use pitbulls

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I love that chick.
> She's my Tom Brady.


Bahahahah. That's a trip BUT There is only one Tom Brady!!!!! loo

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love it!!!!





[/color]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this is on the main highway coming into Boston city. Its HUGE and I'm loving it


----------

